# Left Wheel Clutch Wont Disengage



## Mhf145 (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a Deluxe 30 Model 921013 with a left wheel clutch. When I engage the clutch, the machine turns left on a dime because there is no power to the left wheel. The problem is, when i relase the lever power does not return to the left band wheel and I'm forced to hold the line with only the right hand wheel driving the machine. I recently changed the friction wheel and took the opportunity to lubricate and adjust the clutch, but todays snowstorm revealed that i had not fixed the problem.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I think you misunderstand how it works. When you squeeze the handle, that DISENGAGES the clutch for the left wheel and there is no power to turn the left wheel. The right wheel continues to turn, thus the machine turns to the left. So your problem is when you release the handle, the clutch DOES NOT ENGAGE for the left wheel. 

Start with some easy things. First, leave it in neutral (don’t squeeze the handle to engage the power to the wheels). Squeeze the clutch handle several times then pull the machine backwards moving it back and forth left to right several times. You may need to repeat several times. Often you can get it to engage that way. It’s possible that it also may have frozen with ice preventing it from re-engaging. Put it in a garage to warm it up. If that’s not possible, pull the belly pan and put a light bulb by the clutch using the heat from the bulb to thaw the clutch. 

If all else fails, put it in the service position, take off the belly pan and watch the clutch mechanism as you squeeze and release the clutch handle.


----------



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

You are actually referring to the "remote wheel lock." It's not a clutch, and has nothing to do with the friction drive, which is why replacing the friction drive disc had no effect. The manual for your snowblower is available here: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/04135800_ENG.pdfLook at pages 19 and 26/27 which describe the use and adjustment of the remote wheel lock.

This post http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/110682-ariens-921013-drive-issues-warranty.html has a little bit of additional information and a video which shows the lock in operation. I would be inclined to adjust the cable per the manual and see if that corrects the problem. If not, open up the bottom cover again and check it out - could just need to be cleaned and lubricated.


----------



## Mhf145 (Feb 19, 2018)

It's not that I don't understand how it works, it's that I'm a crummy writer!

I replaced the friction wheel because I ruined the original due to poor adjustment. I knew it had nothing to do with the remote wheel lock. 

With the belly pan off, I did my best to lubricate the wheel lock mechanism, and with no snow on the ground, it worked like a charm. CO Snow's advice to move the machine backwards with no power to the wheels works - sometimes. 

Thanks for your help and interest!!!


----------



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

One other video on YouTube made mention of having to pull the lever a second time to get it to lock in again - does that help any? It also looks like there is a return spring - maybe yours has weakened over time?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I had noted that as well . . .the manual says squeeze and release to lock, and squeeze and release again to unlock . . . never holding the control down, and that's not what I recall the OP saying he was doing. I thought I read 'squeeze to unlock, release to relock' which is not how it works, as per the manual . . .


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

This old thread has some good videos of what I believe you are describing. Perhaps it will help.
Ariens Remote Wheel Lock not working!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Mhf145, How are you coming with the issue ??

.


----------



## ivorm (Feb 9, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, I came across it looking for how to fix a similar issue with my Deluxe 30 921013. I figured I'd post here in case it's of use to anyone else.

My wheels often wouldn't re-engage, especially after sitting over the winter the last couple years. This year the remote wheel lock really wouldn't lock the left wheel no matter how much I rocked it back and forth. I flipped it up into the service position, removed the belly pan and started looking around. My remote wheel lock was pretty caked in old grease and the grease had picked up a lot of dirt and probably rubber from the friction disk. I covered the friction disk and plate with a bunch of paper towel to keep them from getting dirty and sprayed brake cleaner on the remote wheel lock mechanism to clean all the gunk off. Then I found the main problem, one of the "CLUTCH, DOG - SLIDING", part number 7 on the parts diagram, was stuck to the axle with all the buildup and the spring on the axle (part 13) wasn't able to apply any pressure on the engage the left wheel. I freed up the clutch dog and cleaned it, applied a little oil to all the parts and now the remote wheel lock works as good as new. Also, note that there is a lever on a spring behind the clutch on the left hand side when looking at it in the service position (I can't find this lever on the parts diagrams) that needs to be pushed back to allow the whole assembly to be pushed over towards the wheel, this is what allow the ratchet action to work.

https://parts.ariens.com/partlookup_a/261.htm?aribrand=ARN#/Ariens/921013_(035000_-_074999)_Deluxe_30/Wheels_And_Axles/04336000%7c%7emodel%7c%7e921013/04336000%7c%7eWheels%7c%7eAxles/y

Hopefully this helps someone trying to get their unit working.


----------

